#ubuntuforums 2011-04-11
<s-fox> Hello.
<kelbek> the result is /dev/sdb1 : Data
<kelbek> the result is /dev/sdb1 : Data
<kelbek> 
<kelbek> @benzaldehyde the result from file -s /dev/sdb1: data
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-12
<ledah_> hi anyone know about makefile programming? i'm trying to install a webcamstudio on natty since debs doesn't work i'm tangled with the source code @_@
<hiexpo> hello all 
<hiexpo> I have a ?  I got banned from the ubuntu forums over a year ago can i please get the ban lifted thank you   
<hiexpo> I am unable to login and read any support on ubuntu problems 
<hiexpo> I currently install ubuntu on all the laptops i sell and do need support sometimes so this makes it rather difficult at times and if we are unable to resolve this than unfortunately I am going to have to switch to another distro to put on my laptops and sell   thanks again   Dion  i 
<s-fox> Hello.
<hiexpo> no ops today ?
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-13
<pkmajumder2011> Heya
<pkmajumder2011> anybody here?
<pkmajumder2011> heya
<aztek> how to play video in backtrack?
<Qui___> Good evening
<Qui___> "enable the component called 'universe'"
<Qui___> I cant find the component called universe in Synaptic Package Manager
<Pici> Its not a package. It should be an option in your software sources.
<Qui___> im not a advanced User, can you help me fix it?
<Pici> Qui___: I'm not sure I remember where the software sources menu lives nowadays, it used to be in System>Administration>Software Sources
<Pici> Qui___: If you don't see it, I suggest asking in #ubuntu, where there are more active people.
<Pici> I'm mostly a terminal user, sorry.
<Qui___> ok. Thanks for your time
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-14
<quup> what's up with the forum? I can't activate my account
<quup> I click activation link but just get blank page
<quup> and the other link for when the first doesn't work doesn't work either
<quup> http://ubuntuforums.org/register.php?a=????? that looks like that
<quup> if anyone of you have some neat way to activate accounts, please activate this: http://ubuntuforums.org/register.php?a=3Dact&u=3D1280003&i=3D84680df020e4=%206f064097aaf991a01dbe43c41977
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-15
<s-fox> Hello.
<chaim> Question someone might be able to answer -- I have two languages installed. My shortcut to change keyboard layouts is Alt+Shift. For some reason, inside of the Terminal when I type Ctrl+ (any letter), my keyboard will type that letter in the 2nd language. This doesn't happen in Chrome, for instance. Any ideas where I could look? I've already checked in Keyboard > Layout Options, and also in the Terminal profile.... 
<chaim> Not sure why it happens in Terminal, but not in Chrome, for instance...
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-17
<kaffir> yo
<Paddy_NI> Forums down?
<Iowan> Looks like it
<Paddy_NI> gah
<Paddy_NI> just when find something promising :P
<Iowan> It'll still be there... I hope...
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Paddy_NI> Going crazy here trying to turn my netbook into a wireless access point that shares the internet from the mobile broadband dongle
<Paddy_NI> Lots of fun ;(
<Paddy_NI> I hate broadcom
<Paddy_NI> and anyone else with poor drivers
<Paddy_NI> </rant?
<Paddy_NI> err
<Paddy_NI> hmm, well perhaps that's appropriate
<FuturePilot> some accidentally the forums
<FuturePilot> *someone
<FuturePilot> I haven't had any issues with the bcm-wl driver. works perfectly.
<Paddy_NI> FuturePilot: yeah.. try setting master mode
<Paddy_NI> ;)
<Paddy_NI> sudo iwconfig INTERFACE mode master
<Paddy_NI> it needs to be down first though
<Paddy_NI> apparently the reverse engineered driver does this.. although I have no idea where this driver is or what it is called
<Paddy_NI> gotta love how vague linux people are when creating guides.. ultimately the ubuntu wiki will become a link to google
<Paddy_NI> :)
<FuturePilot> lol
<Kenbo11> Is Ubuntuforums.org down for some reason?
<Iowan> Seems to be down...
<Kenbo11> kinda sux
<Kenbo11> Just making sure it wasn't my end
<Kenbo11> Any one here good with USB drive mounting problems
<Paddy_NI> Kenbo11: Can you be more specific?
<Paddy_NI> I am sure everyone has their fair share of usb mounting problems
<Kenbo11> My USB flash drives and my mp3 player stopped automounting last week. They show up under lsusb but not fdisk -l
<Paddy_NI> Had you installed anything related to disk management during that time?
<Kenbo11> not that I know of. (but I really didn't pay much attention to anything that came through update manager)
<Paddy_NI> oh that would not be updates that are to blame
<Kenbo11> I didn't think so
<Paddy_NI> I did have this issue once before.. but if I recall correctly I caused it
<Kenbo11> It's entirely possible that I did too :)
<Paddy_NI> gah.. damn forums are down :)
<Paddy_NI> found a thread marked solved and title "usb stopped automounting"
<Kenbo11> I know, I posted the question there last night. and was checking it today
<Kenbo11> (or was going to check it today)
<Paddy_NI> they really should have a backup
<Kenbo11> yup
<Paddy_NI> I thought rackspace was providing some sort of gratis hosting for canonical
<Kenbo11> Is there a history in Synaptic so I can see when I installed stuff That you know of?
<Paddy_NI> Kenbo11: I think its just a simple config file that is to blame
<Paddy_NI> I don't believe synaptic will be helpful in this instance
<Kenbo11> Probably. but which one?
<Paddy_NI> forums down cannot remember
<Kenbo11> I just wanted to see if I did install something that I'm not remembering
<Kenbo11> OO found the history
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<Paddy_NI> cool
<Kenbo11> last thing was Mahjong on 4/4 Don't think that could do anything
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Paddy_NI> extremely unlikely
<Kenbo11> lol
<Kenbo11> wierd thing is, it's just the drives. USB printer and wifi still work
<Paddy_NI> different kettle of fish
<Paddy_NI> it's not a usb problem
<Paddy_NI> its a mass storage device prob
<Kenbo11> yup
<Paddy_NI> Have you tried throwing raw minced beef at it?
<Kenbo11> will a chopped up hotdog do?
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. I don't think so.. but there is no harm in trying
<Kenbo11> rofl
<Paddy_NI> as you can tell I will never work for a call centre
<Kenbo11> I would think I could find something for this in google but No luck yet
<Paddy_NI> Mostly links to ubuntuforums
<Paddy_NI> where I know it is a simple solution
<Paddy_NI> very
<Paddy_NI> frustrating I don't write down anything
<Kenbo11> I'm the same way.
<Kenbo11> NetworkManager[1326]: <info> Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 191889 in firefox-3.0 (Baltix) (and 22 other projects) "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager. (affects: 63) (dups: 17) (heat: 605)" [Undecided,New]
<Kenbo11> Gotta go, Thanx Paddy
<Paddy_NI> sure man
